# FOTDs (Picture Heavy)



## Soeth23 (Nov 12, 2008)

I had an acct. before & lost my info cause I never logged on. I made a new one and finally decided to post...so here are some previous looks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1. 




HN Coutour
HN Hush a Bye
HN Desire
MAC Fig. 1

2.




MAC Gesso
MAC Fab & Flashy
MAC Sunset B
MAC Post Haste
MAC Sketch

3. 








MAC Deep Truth
MAC Shadowy Lady
CS 88P light purple
NYX White liner

4.




 MAC Gesso
MAC Carbon
MAC Tete-a-Tint
MAC Mylar

5. 








MAC Chrome Yellow
MAC Crystal Avalanche
MAC Azalea
MAC Gesso
UD Peace
MUFE 92
MAC Paradisco

6.




 Mehron Teal AQ Color
UD Graffiti
UD Peace
UD Adore

7.








 BN Ice
BN Azalea
BN Amethyst 
BN Cosmic Violet

8.




 MAC Going Bananas
BN Raspberry
MUFE 92
MAC Rose Blanc 

If you want to know what I used in any of these, just ask. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Luna


----------



## kimmy (Nov 12, 2008)

you're really pretty and your skin is absolutely flawless! i really like the first eye look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




please remember to post what you used in your fotds, per the guidelines. if you don't remember, you're more than welcome to post your faces in the say cheese forum.


----------



## Rennah (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow! Your eyes are gorgeous! All of these looks are fantastic!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 12, 2008)

wow beautiful.. i love all looks from u


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 12, 2008)

Really pretty looks!  What did you use in the first one?


----------



## Soeth23 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_you're really pretty and your skin is absolutely flawless! i really like the first eye look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




please remember to post what you used in your fotds, per the guidelines. if you don't remember, you're more than welcome to post your faces in the say cheese forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I edited my post with the product list.


----------



## Soeth23 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_Wow! Your eyes are gorgeous! All of these looks are fantastic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! <3


----------



## Soeth23 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SiCiLyGiRl* 

 
_wow beautiful.. i love all looks from u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Thank you.


----------



## Soeth23 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Really pretty looks! What did you use in the first one?_

 
Thanks!

I used:
HN Coutour
HN Hush a Bye
HN Desire
MAC Fig. 1


----------



## joey444 (Nov 12, 2008)

Beautiful! Love 2,3 and 4! Glad you're back and please post more pics!


----------



## vetters77 (Nov 12, 2008)

GORGEOUS! I love the rainbow one most!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

These are beautiful...#4 is just to die for! Love it!!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to Spectra! I love your FOTDs as always!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 12, 2008)

Love them all but #5 is my fave!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 12, 2008)

very pretty looks! love all the colors you used!


----------



## Soeth23 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_Beautiful! Love 2,3 and 4! Glad you're back and please post more pics!_

 
Will do! Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vetters77* 

 
_GORGEOUS! I love the rainbow one most!!_

 
Thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_These are beautiful...#4 is just to die for! Love it!!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamgrape1119* 

 
_Welcome to Spectra! I love your FOTDs as always!_

 
Thank ya! <3

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Love them all but #5 is my fave!_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamiChoi* 

 
_very pretty looks! love all the colors you used! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! <3


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 12, 2008)

OMGGGG your on spektra now!!! yay i love your youtube channell!!! always looking to it for inspiration!


----------



## mena22787 (Nov 12, 2008)

you'd better keep posting!!! love love love ur looks and youtube!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 12, 2008)

Great looks, the 4th is my fave!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Nov 12, 2008)

love them all!!


----------



## rbella (Nov 12, 2008)

You are amazing.  Your skills are awesome and your skin is flawless!  I love all of them!


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 12, 2008)

You're so gorgeous Luna! It's good to see you on here!


----------



## nikki (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow---those are all very pretty!!!


----------



## PinkPearl (Nov 13, 2008)

yayyyy im so glad ur back on specktra!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



of course, you already know i love all ur looks! 
looking forward to seeing more FOTDs from you!

-wendy


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 13, 2008)

pretty looks


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 13, 2008)

Hotstuff.


----------



## jpytel (Nov 13, 2008)

what is the brand of the products you used in the first one? HN? don't know that one.....the colors are amazing! especially the gold! I also agree with everyone here that you NEED to keep posting....you have awesome skills and beautiful features 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WOW on the blending and unique color choices


----------



## User49 (Nov 13, 2008)

All gorgeous! My fav is the second one! And I love that necklace!


----------



## Bianca (Nov 13, 2008)

Gorgeous! You got some great skills!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 13, 2008)

Gorgeous looks!


----------



## makeba (Nov 13, 2008)

i love these looks. the first and 2nd ones are the hottest


----------



## Soeth23 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkPearl* 

 
_yayyyy im so glad ur back on specktra!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



of course, you already know i love all ur looks! 
looking forward to seeing more FOTDs from you!

-wendy_

 
Thank you, love! <3

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chrisantiss* 

 
_pretty looks_

 
Thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 

 
_Hotstuff._

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jpytel* 

 
_what is the brand of the products you used in the first one? HN? don't know that one.....the colors are amazing! especially the gold! I also agree with everyone here that you NEED to keep posting....you have awesome skills and beautiful features 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WOW on the blending and unique color choices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! HN is Heavenly Naturals. I really like them cause they have really unique colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be posting more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_All gorgeous! My fav is the second one! And I love that necklace! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks. I like your username. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bianca* 

 
_Gorgeous! You got some great skills!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Gorgeous looks!_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_i love these looks. the first and 2nd ones are the hottest_

 
Thank you!


----------



## Soeth23 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikki* 

 
_Wow---those are all very pretty!!!_

 
Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_You're so gorgeous Luna! It's good to see you on here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much Aleksis! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good to see you around here too. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_You are amazing. Your skills are awesome and your skin is flawless! I love all of them!_

 
Wow, thank you. <3

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_queen81* 

 
_love them all!!_

 
Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brokenxbeauty* 

 
_Great looks, the 4th is my fave!_

 
Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_you'd better keep posting!!! love love love ur looks and youtube!_

 
Thanks! Happy to see some youtubers here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_OMGGGG your on spektra now!!! yay i love your youtube channell!!! always looking to it for inspiration!_

 
Thank you so much, chica!


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 13, 2008)

the 4th look is my favorite!! do you have a tutorial for this one?


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 13, 2008)

these are so fun!! i wanna try them!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 14, 2008)

Hmmm what's HN? I'm already a subscriber to your YT channel!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 14, 2008)

You have the most awesome bright looks!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 15, 2008)

I love every last one of them.  So pretty


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Nov 15, 2008)

You are so talented! Every look is so beautiful!You blend so well! Can you offer any advice? How much do you put on the brush? Which brush do you use? I'm so clueless!


----------



## TRASHdecor (Nov 15, 2008)

like always, you look amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-ananda


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Nov 15, 2008)

they are all gorgeous but i LOVEE the rainbow one..i so want to try it


----------



## Snow_White (Nov 15, 2008)

Great looks.


----------



## Soeth23 (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_these are so fun!! i wanna try them!_

 
Thanks! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Hmmm what's HN? I'm already a subscriber to your YT channel!_

 
Heavenly Naturals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for subscribing!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* 

 
_You have the most awesome bright looks!_

 
Aw, thanks. ^_^

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NewlyMACd* 

 
_I love every last one of them. So pretty_

 
Thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frankenkitty71* 

 
_You are so talented! Every look is so beautiful!You blend so well! Can you offer any advice? How much do you put on the brush? Which brush do you use? I'm so clueless!_

 
Thanks!! 
When I do dark looks I like to build the intensity, so I put a sheer layer of color first and the pat on some more color. For brighter looks, I just pat on the color & blend the edges. I use Sonia Kashuk brushes (with the white handle) and Loew-Cornell Maxine Mop brush (from Michaels). If I use a round brush I blend in circular motions, if I use a flat brush (like the maxine mop) I blend side-to-side & up-&-down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRASHdecor* 

 
_like always, you look amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-ananda_

 
Thank you love! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_they are all gorgeous but i LOVEE the rainbow one..i so want to try it_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Snow_White* 

 
_Great looks._

 
Thank you. =]


----------



## Soeth23 (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_the 4th look is my favorite!! do you have a tutorial for this one?_

 
Thanks! 

Yeah, I do. Here is the link: YouTube - Neutral Eye, Bold Lip...turned into a 2nd look. (request)


----------



## cetati (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome back and you are killer with lots of color~ Amazing


----------



## piN.up (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow!! These looks are stunning, you're so creative!!!


----------



## tiffdultimate (Nov 15, 2008)

Very beautiful use of colors. I love the wat you blend Gesso. I hope that yu continue to post.


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 16, 2008)

OMG, the last one is amazing! I LOVE all of them, you're so talented!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 16, 2008)

Your skin is amazing!! I love all of your looks, you look gorgoues.  Your application is soo neat and well blended.  How long does it take you to put on your makeup?


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Nov 16, 2008)

u r AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Nov 16, 2008)

WOW!! These are all soooo PRETTY!!

You have amazing talent!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 19, 2008)

Each & every look is absolutely gorgeous & totally amazing!!! Love your work girl... plus, youre beautiful


----------



## Stephy171 (Jan 26, 2009)

anyone know a good dupe for going bananas??


----------



## LilSphinx (Jan 27, 2009)

These are ALL fantastic, almost 'all' of them are my favorites!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great job and you're very lovely.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which brand is BN? I love those purples.


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 27, 2009)

i love each and everyone! you're one of my favorite posters.


----------



## divashop (Jan 27, 2009)

You're so talented & pretty! Gorgeous green eyes!


----------



## Stephy171 (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LilSphinx* 

 
_These are ALL fantastic, almost 'all' of them are my favorites!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great job and you're very lovely.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which brand is BN? I love those purples.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ben Nye which is the most amazing theatrical makeup ever


----------

